# waterdrop crazy



## pasknucklehead (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, so delighted to find this part of the site featuring macro and my favorite 'WATERDROPS'.  I can't wait to join in on all the fun and discussions here.  Here is a sample of my work and some questions I have.  Enjoy, and I certainly will be back.


----------



## Rifleman7 (Jan 20, 2013)

I think I see Terry and Franco in them.....


----------



## thetrue (Jan 20, 2013)

Pretty cool, except I think it's supposed to be a green and white bird though


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, these are cool. I like where you positioned your camera (almost in line with the surface of the water), and I certainly like what you chose for your background and how you framed it. Looks like after five years, I should finally go catch the "waterdrop virus" again!


----------



## jlo24141 (Jan 20, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Heitz (Jan 20, 2013)

this is great!  i totally want to try to do this.


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 20, 2013)

I really like it, It would be fun to try!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 23, 2013)

Woah woah woah. This is a fantastic twist on an old favorite!

I'm guessing the logo was positioned behind the water source?


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 24, 2013)

very good shot !


----------

